# Relocating to Cheshire (Crewe)



## Nugget La Poneh (10 August 2013)

Hi!

I am relocating to the Crewe area in October (I know, not a lot of time!!) and I am looking for recommendations (and who to avoid) for Livery Yards for the barbie pony.

Ideally DIY with option of having help, and I don't mind a little bit of travelling to the yard. At the moment not fussed about schooling areas or even necessarily a stable, although this would be a plus. Just needs to be individual turnout.

And on the off chance - anyone have a room they are willing to rent out hat has pony keeping options on their land?!

Thanks


----------



## ibot (10 August 2013)

Hey 

I feel your pain I have not long been up here and I think I had 3 weeks to organise 3 kids a horse accommodation for us it was madness
If you need me I don't know much but ill help you all I can
x


----------



## Asha (11 August 2013)

Hi there, i know a fantastic yard, not too far from crewe, about 2-3miles. have a look at Little Island Livery, its in Haymoor Green, Shavington Nr Crewe. Great YO ,and the other liveries are brilliant. I was on there for a few weeks while moving house, absolutely loved it. Other than that try Cockshades livery which is just around the corner, they do grass livery, but not sure if they would have individual turnout. Welcome to cheshire !


----------



## Nugget La Poneh (12 August 2013)

ibot said:



			Hey 

I feel your pain I have not long been up here and I think I had 3 weeks to organise 3 kids a horse accommodation for us it was madness
If you need me I don't know much but ill help you all I can
x
		
Click to expand...

Mine timescales don't seem to bad now!! 

It's just local knowledge of how long place take to get to. I have been senig my OH out to places I find to do reccies, but he's notreally sure what hes supposed to be looking for :-D


----------



## Nugget La Poneh (12 August 2013)

Asha said:



			Hi there, i know a fantastic yard, not too far from crewe, about 2-3miles. have a look at Little Island Livery, its in Haymoor Green, Shavington Nr Crewe. Great YO ,and the other liveries are brilliant. I was on there for a few weeks while moving house, absolutely loved it. Other than that try Cockshades livery which is just around the corner, they do grass livery, but not sure if they would have individual turnout. Welcome to cheshire !
		
Click to expand...

I have been looking at a room that sis available in Shavington, and looking at the map I noticed an outdoor school and yard about 1/2 mile round the corner (effectively backs onto the farm the room is on from what I can gather) - wondering if its Little Island?

Will look them up - Thanks


----------



## mga4ever (12 August 2013)

There is limes farm at barthomley, about 2 miles from Crewe. Mainly DIY  yard but help available if needed. Has indoor and outdoor arena and also a jumping paddock. Most horses have individual turnout.


----------

